# Duck Breast in Fruit Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2-4 duck breasts
1 tblsp of vegetable oil
1/4 cup of orange juice
2 tblsp of grated orange peel
1/2 cup canned peaches, pureed
1/2 cup canned pineapple, pureed
1/3 cup of whipping cream
2 cups chopped fresh mushrooms
1 tsp of bacon drippings
2 tblsp of butter
1/2 tsp chopped fresh garlic
1 tsp of tomato paste
1 cup chicken broth
1 tblsp of honey

I n a large skillet, heat opil and add 1 tblsp of butter and add bacon drippings. Add mushrooms and saute until lightly brown. Remove and set aside. Add garlic, and duck breasts. Brown breasts on both sides and remove from heat and set aside. Add remaining butter and reduce heat to simmer. Add orange peel, tomato paste, chicken broth, orange juice, and honey. Stir over medium heat until mixture comes to a boil. Add pineapple and peaches and bring back to a boil. Place breasts in a large pot and coat with sauce. Cook over low heat for about 20 mins. Arrange breasts on a broiler pan. Whisk whipped cream into sacue and add mushrooms. Spoon sauce over breasts abd place in broiler. Brown lightly and serve.


----------

